# Paradise Island Beach Club



## Flo (Jan 24, 2006)

I own at the Atrium in SXM-part of Festiva Resorts and am thinking of doing an internal exchange to this resort instead of going to St Maarten this year. Has anyone been there and can tell me a little about the resort and Paradise Island. Is there enough to keep busy for one week. We will probably want to go in early December 2006. Is the water warm enough for snorkeling/swimming at that time.
Thanks!


----------



## deabic (Jan 25, 2006)

I own four weeks there.  Email me with any questions.


----------



## Flo (Jan 25, 2006)

I just sent you an email. Thanks!


----------



## boyblue (Feb 9, 2006)

Festiva has a gold crown resort on Nassau (Sandyport).  You might want to check that out.  It's pretty nice.


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 10, 2006)

For me, location beats GC status anyday, and in Nassau you can't beat oceanfront on Paradise Island.


----------



## arlene22 (Feb 10, 2006)

If you love spending time on a quiet, beautiful beach, I would take it. I've only driven through and have never seen the interior, but it looks like a very nice, very quiet resort. Beautiful beach. Not a heck of a lot to do right there, but you can always take a cab into Nassau, or check out Atlantis down the road (can't use pools/slides, etc., but in the evening, you can walk through the "Dig" for free-- it is the main attraction at Atlantis). And of course you can go into the Casino, shops and restaurants, there, as well. I agree with Carolinian: location, location, location


----------



## anne1125 (Feb 11, 2006)

Does anyone know if this resort trades mostly through II or RCI?

Thanks,

Anne


----------



## boyblue (Feb 11, 2006)

I know it trades with both but I couldn't tell who does most.


----------

